# break a leatherman?



## gtreat (Jul 3, 2008)

I had a leatherman and I was using the pliers on it to clamp something when... the thing broke... now I have two halves of it... each one has a half of the plyers on it (the metal snapped somehow)...

Does anyone know what these are made out of?  Ever heard of such a tool known for it's quality being snapped by someone's grip while they use it?  (I was using leather gloves as I clamped so it wouldn't cut into my hands)

I need another tool like this but I am afraid of buying leatherman...


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 4, 2008)

I've never seen a leatherman break...  I've grabbed mine with both paws on more than one occasion, and I've had it quite a while...

If mine were to break, it would be a good excuse to upgrade to the new one with locking pliers (vise grips).  

--Bushytails


----------



## athos76 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm a helicopter mechanic, and my leatherman is handy for quick fixes where I don't have time to run to my toolbox...  I've snapped the pliers on multiple pairs.   It usually breaks the rivet they have installed from stress and cracking.  If the leatherman isn't too old, call them up to complain, and tell them it was light duty.  I've had mine replaced multiple times.  
   I used to use the Gerber Multitools while in the Army... same thing...break and warranty.  The Gerbers always broke within the first 6 months.
   Leatherman used to have a repair kit available when they only had a couple models..


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Aug 3, 2008)

I am a HUGE Gerber fan for just that reason.

I broke countless 'cheapies' until I purchase my first Gerber.  the ONLY thing I ever Broke was one of the needle nose tips when prying on something I knew I was not supposed to.

I have cut Tempered (silver) #9 wire countless times where using both hands I still had to twist the tool slightly to complete the cut.  

FOR ME THERE IS ONLY ONE TOOL TO OWN GERBER!


----------



## athos76 (Aug 4, 2008)

I believe its the Gerber Legend, that has a replaceable wire cutting blade.  Triangular shaped and attached with a screw.  If you dent a side, just flip it... and you can order more.
   When I broke my Gerber in Germany, they shipped me the bolt that holds the pliers together, and a new Legend, so I could use parts off of it as I broke them, and they sent the bit set.  I ordered about 10 tools for friends, and they sent the upgraded pouch so we could keep our mini maglites in them as well.

  I think both of the companies have great Customer Service...just contact them.


----------

